# betta flaring???



## sniper8752 (Aug 9, 2010)

when i turn off my light, and leave my tank light on, my betta goes berserk, and flares up... he seems to be more overwhelmed... im thinking he's seeing himself in the reflection off the tank windows. i turned the light back on in my room, and he stopped... any ideas?

thnx!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

sniper8752 said:


> when i turn off my light, and leave my tank light on, my betta goes berserk, and flares up... he seems to be more overwhelmed... im thinking he's seeing himself in the reflection off the tank windows. i turned the light back on in my room, and he stopped... any ideas?
> 
> thnx!


 You are right, he is seeing his reflection when your light is off but his is still on. My Abacus does it all the time. If you do not want him to flare then either leave your light on or put a nightlght or something next to his tank to maybe reduce the reflection. 
It is ok for your Betta to flare sometimes, just not for very long periods because it might be stressing him out.
Do you turn his light off when you go to sleep?


----------



## Scrambles (Jan 21, 2011)

Maybe he is afraid of the dark


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Hahah at Scrambles..
My tank is notorious for having overly reflective sides, so I feel you.
What I do in low light is wrap either a scarf or put a tissue skirt (lol) over it is dark in there, so they cant see themselves at all.


----------



## sniper8752 (Aug 9, 2010)

i think he has a bubble nest actuallly... can anyone give me the lowdown... is he being defensive? what is this, actually? any good links/descriptions??

thanks!


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

A bubble nest is your fish's way of saying that he's happy, healthy, and ready to mate. Mating is not necessary, I hear the babies are a lot of work (if you're successful). If you don't want to mate, then you can just leave the bubblenest be. Again, it's just your way of saying that you fish is happy and healthy, and you're doing a good job of taking care of him.


----------



## sniper8752 (Aug 9, 2010)

if his fins aren't in top-notch shape, then wouldn't that go against healthy? lol and can a male make babbies for the bubble nest? or do you need a female? and yes, from what i hear, it is a TON of work! =D

(by the way, when you named your fish, "comet", thats the day i was born... hahah)


----------



## sniper8752 (Aug 9, 2010)

and should i put a cover over my tank, so he does not flare when i keep on walking by, so he does not stress out? and how long would this go on for? do they constantly do it?


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Question 1: No, you should just give him aquarium salt or Epsom salt to encourage fin growth.

Question 2: No a male can not make babies on his own, he needs a female. If you are interested in breeding you should research it alot to make sure you know what you're doing.

Question 3: A cover would be a good idea. They flare for awhile at things, they finally stop.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

When treating with Aquarium salt or Epsom salt, stop using it after 7-10 days. Dont use them unless you _really_ think somethings wrong with his fins


----------



## sniper8752 (Aug 9, 2010)

ok. thanks everyone! it just bothers me that i have to worry about putting the cover of it every night, when it begins to get dark.... should i buy a different tank or something? and what you you mean, by the stop flaring after a while? how long? i know prolonged flaring can stress them out...


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

sniper8752 said:


> ok. thanks everyone! it just bothers me that i have to worry about putting the cover of it every night, when it begins to get dark.... should i buy a different tank or something? and what you you mean, by the stop flaring after a while? how long? i know prolonged flaring can stress them out...


I think pretty much all tanks have a reflection somewhere.
I do not know how long is too long, but my Bettas normally stopped flaring after around 4 days. However, Abacus still does it at night, every night, since I have had him (and I have had him for about 5 months).

And remember to only have his light on for about 10-12 hours during the day and turn it off at night.


----------



## sniper8752 (Aug 9, 2010)

hm, so even though he flares, i can keep it on? and yes, i remember to turn it off to let him sleep


----------



## sniper8752 (Aug 9, 2010)

i'm afraid it may stress him out too much.... what do you think? i heard only 5 mins. per day is good for them... i wonder if that is how my last betta fish went.
and he makes bubble nests then when he sees himself


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I know alot is bad for them. But Abacus does it all the time and he does not seem bothered by it. It mainly has to do with stress, I think Abacus likes to flare and is not stressed out by it. However, Mandala my DBT, was so stressed by seeing himself that he bit his whole tail off.
So I guess it depends on the Betta.


----------

